# Looking for some general NSFW fun



## Katazrophic (Jan 25, 2021)

EDIT: I'm currently open for some straight or gay ERPs, and I do have multiple muses for play (Like Pokémon and furry). Don't be afraid to ask, I won't bite!!

I've recently been enjoying messing with RP, and I'm open to do RPs with more people (NSFW but can be SFW if you'd want). Just looking for a general fun time with peeps. If you're interested, PM me so I can send ya my Discord (preferred, but we could RP in PM's as well).


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm always up for some general fun!


----------



## Katazrophic (Jan 26, 2021)

Zenith the Mew said:


> I'm always up for some general fun!


Alrighty, I'll PM ya!!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 26, 2021)

Sure thing!


----------



## Katazrophic (Feb 7, 2021)

Bump~


----------



## Katazrophic (Feb 14, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## Katazrophic (Mar 14, 2021)

Bump~


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

What are you looking for in particular?


----------



## Katazrophic (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What are you looking for in particular?



Im mainly just looking for anything for a nsfw RP, which can start sfw for a bit if that's a anybody's thing. I do have some limits but I'm alright with a good bit of kinks. In general though, I'm just mainly looking for anybody who'd wanna RP, whether it be straight or gay or something else, not looking for heavily specific stuff, just mainly whatever!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

Katazrophic said:


> Im mainly just looking for anything for a nsfw RP, which can start sfw for a bit if that's a anybody's thing. I do have some limits but I'm alright with a good bit of kinks. In general though, I'm just mainly looking for anybody who'd wanna RP, whether it be straight or gay or something else, not looking for heavily specific stuff, just mainly whatever!



I have a lot of adult Sonic OC's.









						Artwork Gallery for Jaredthefox92 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hey, it's Jaredthefox92 from Deviantart. I just made this account because I forgot about my old one.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Katazrophic (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have a lot of adult Sonic OC's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oo, nice nice!!
I do like Amanda and Auriela, and I do like the other characters you have, plus neat drawings too!!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 15, 2021)

Katazrophic said:


> Oo, nice nice!!
> I do like Amanda and Auriela, and I do like the other characters you have, plus neat drawings too!!



Thanks!

Amanda is a modern day witch, like she's a villain who is a witch but can use a gun and drive a car. Aurelia is her ancestor, and is meant for more fantasy settings. Thanks!


----------



## Mambi (Mar 15, 2021)

Katazrophic said:


> EDIT: Currently in the mood for gay NSFW stuff atm, can be sub or dom.
> 
> I've recently been enjoying messing with RP, and I'm open to do RPs with more people (NSFW but can be SFW if you'd want). Just looking for a general fun time with peeps. If you're interested, PM me so I can send ya my Discord (preferred, but we could RP in PM's as well).



_<the cat peeks around the corner with a warm smile_> I don't have discord, but I do have a great imagination and a gift for imagery and always up for some play in the PM's if you're still interested! Feel free to drop a line sometime and we can have some playful fun! _<the cat's eyes glow and as a shimmering rift forms, he dives into it with a giggle>_


----------



## Katazrophic (Mar 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Amanda is a modern day witch, like she's a villain who is a witch but can use a gun and drive a car. Aurelia is her ancestor, and is meant for more fantasy settings. Thanks!



Yeah, no problem!! Honestly if you'd wanna check out any of my characters, you're free to here! 






						Katazrophic  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Are you still looking? If so, I'm interested.


----------



## Katazrophic (Apr 6, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Are you still looking? If so, I'm interested.


Yeah, I'm still open for it, hit me up in PMs or PM your Discord if you would wanna use it!!


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 6, 2021)

Sure thing! I'll do the PM, since Discord is something I stray from.


----------



## Katazrophic (May 1, 2021)

Bump~


----------

